# التعرف على أجزاء السيارة بالتفصيل،،



## نجرو555 (2 أغسطس 2008)

هذاالموضوع منقول من المكتبه الشامله لبرامج هندسه السيارات
إليكم برنامج auto الصغير في حجمه الكبير بمعلوماته يعمل مع XP ،،
يفيدكم في التعرف على أجزاء السيارة بالتفصيل،،
يغنيك عن البحث في القاموس عن المصطلح الانجليزي للجزء،،

طريقة التنزيل:
- قم بفك المجلد المضغوط الى مجلد جديد
- افتح الملف AUTO وهو مربع أبيض أعلاه خط أزرق
- حدد نظم السيارة التي تريدها
- قم بتحريك مؤشر الفأرة الى موقع الجزء أو اختر اسمها من بين القائمة
- اضغط دبل كليك على نفس موقع القطعة ستظهر لك صورة جافا لها
- تستطيع ان تشغل رمز الفيديو كي ترى طريقة العمل


التحميل من هنا


----------



## msadek80 (2 أغسطس 2008)

فيين يا أخى اللينك


----------



## ashrf (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shiny_star (2 أغسطس 2008)

بانتظار الوصلة
مع الشكر


----------



## نجرو555 (2 أغسطس 2008)

الربط
www.wiiupload.net


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (2 أغسطس 2008)

أخى الكريم لقد قمت برفع البرنامح بجزئيه من قبل، فضلا راجع الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65472.html


----------



## nazmy20 (3 أغسطس 2008)

allah 3alika


----------



## فرج فركاش (3 أغسطس 2008)

امنوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ليث يحيى عواد (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذ ا الموضوع


----------



## محمد بطة (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووور على هذه المجهودات العظيمة


----------



## ايمن ادم (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشككككككككككور


----------



## knawya5 (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ر


----------



## dos108 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووو,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,وور


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

اين اللنك اخي العزيز


----------



## mohamedagmy (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووور*


----------



## black88star (25 نوفمبر 2011)

متشكرين 
عـــــــــــــــــوآفي


----------



## بدوي محي (8 مارس 2012)

اين الباسورد


----------



## muzammil (31 مارس 2012)

[جزاك الله كل خير


----------

